# Nels quads



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

my nigerian dwarf Nel kidded yesturday afternoon
:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
this is my first time with this breed an with quads i am have only had twins

all are doing wonderful Nel has a great personalityshe just wonders around the farm like she owns it course now she is in a pen with her little herd

will post pics later today


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wooo congrats!!  I also know the blessing of having quads for the first time out of an ND. Definitely a miracle!!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

Seems that theres been a good many "first time quads" this year! Definately a miracle to see!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Way to go Nels!!! I had quads this year too... they're so fun!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

To all those who've had first time quads this year: WOW! :shocked: What'cha puttin' in the water? :laugh: 

Congrats and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aawweeee congrats!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! How exciting! :clap: Quads are very fun!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!! We have sure enjoyed our little four this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats......... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kiddos!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Nels quads kid pictures*

first :kidblue: 2# SOLD









second :kidred: 1.25# KEEPING









third :kidred: almost 1# kEEPING









forth :kidblue: 1.45# SOLD


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....my goodness, I thought my smallest 2 were tiny! 

They all look to be almost identical too!

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Soooo cute!!


----------

